# STX38 Solenoid Problem



## warpedq (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm a newbie here and looking for any help possible. I'm trying to get an STX38 with a black deck running for my step sons that they have inherited from their father. Have purchased & installed new battery and mower would not start. At this point, I removed battery and began inspecting wires, the positive wire running to the solenoid under the seat was broken and less than half the the copper wires were intact. When I finally was able to remove solenoid, I discovered there were two smaller red wires that also appear to be broken. The fact that this mower has been sitting out in the weather has caused all sorts of rust buildup on solenoid connections. I need some help to determine where these two wires are supposed to be reattached.







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


One red wire goes forward towards the engine and my guess is to the starter, the other red wire goes back to where the ignition switch is, do these two wires connect directy to the solenoid where the positive cable from the battery connects or am I making the wrong assumption? I hope I have given enough information that someone can help me with this issue.
Thanks


----------



## warpedq (Mar 15, 2013)

My apologies, I posted this thread in the wrong forum, would the moderator please delete this?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, warpedq !
The 2 small terminals are used for power feed (i.e.,battery charging,carb solenoids,etc),and activating the solenoid ,itself. 
Connect the + battery cable to one of the large terminals,and the other large terminal to the cable that runs to the starter + terminal.
Once that is done,check the small terminal (key in "run" position),with a test light ,and see which has power. That is the power side,for accy/battery charging,etc.
Now,run a jumper wire to the other small terminal,and momentarily touch the other end of the jumper wire to the battery + . It SHOULD make the solenoid "click",and the starter to turn.
Then, test the smaller wires(usually red for battery charging,and white for solenoid/ starting). Check to see which wires are hot with the key in "run",and which one is hot ONLY in the "start" position. This wire should connect to the small terminal that made it "click".


----------

